# TapaTalk



## jtk07

Is it me or is smoking meats no longer working for tapa talk?

I had previously used it on the iphone but cant find it now..

Im currently running an android phone dont know if that matters.


----------



## mdboatbum

I have an iPhone and still use it for posting photos. Everything else I just use the mobile version of the webpage.


----------



## jtk07

What site did you add













Screenshot_2014-11-22-12-29-10.png



__ jtk07
__ Nov 22, 2014






I don't even see the forum anymore


----------



## mdboatbum

I just searched and added it a while ago. Weird, at first it said my feed was empty then it came up with smf posts. 












image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 22, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003

No problems seeing it with my iPhone. Like MD I only use tapatalk for picture loading.


----------



## cmayna

I also am having problems with tapatalk.  It seems per their most recent version, that SMF is no longer an option.  Hmmmmm


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Taping in with Tapatalk. Using the latest app version. No problems here! 









Smoke away!!!


----------



## dockman

Works fine for me


----------



## cmayna

Are you guys running version3.2.1?    And if so, you can open SMF and download pics from your phone?

After I downloaded 3.2.1, SMF disappeared.  Can't even search for it in Tapatalk's forum search.


----------



## cmayna

Testing 123.  Come in Houston








I found SMF finally but am having problem downloading pics from my phone.   Still can't edit any of my replies from my phone.   Argh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmayna

image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Nov 24, 2014






Thought I'd try going over to the mobile version of the website and was finally able to download a pic.   Now I'll go back to tapatalk to see what happens


----------



## johgre078

I'm not having any problems. 
John

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmayna

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welshrarebit

Seems to work for me. I guess it doesn't...


----------



## cmayna

Welshrarebit,  Looks like you might be having the same pic downloading issue as me.   Hmmmmmm,


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Craig, Still no issues for me using Tapatalk. I am using the latest version (3.2.1) of the app on my iPhone 5. I have had issues in the past with this forum though.


----------



## cmayna

So, sounds like it's my turn.  oh well.......


----------



## rmmurray

So I know this thread is a few months old, but I'm having trouble locating SMF on it as well. The mobile version is fine, but it would be nice to use an app instead of opening safari. What should I be searching for? SMF, Smoking Meat Forums and SmokingMeatForums don't bring up anything for this site.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

RMMurray said:


> So I know this thread is a few months old, but I'm having trouble locating SMF on it as well. The mobile version is fine, but it would be nice to use an app instead of opening safari. What should I be searching for? SMF, Smoking Meat Forums and SmokingMeatForums don't bring up anything for this site.


Hmmmm, not sure why SMF doesn't come up in a search. May be that when SMF introduced the mobile version they dropped tapatalk? SMF still works in my tapatalk, but I've had it in tapatalk since before the mobile version came out.


----------



## timberjet

I can get it to come up. But I have to type in the whole name. I can not start a thread or post pictures though on my windows phone. At least I have not figured out how to yet.


----------



## tmac5454

timberjet said:


> I can get it to come up. But I have to type in the whole name. I can not start a thread or post pictures though on my windows phone. At least I have not figured out how to yet.


Mind sharing what name you're typing in? I can't seem to get it to show under anything I try.

EDIT: I've found it! For those who are wondering... you have to type in the full forum name in quotes, like this:

"smokingmeatforums.com"


----------



## lonestar10

What's the address for the mobile site? Cuz I can only see the initial page with the newest posts in Tapatalk. When I click on a post to view the thread I get an error message. 

Thanks in advance. 













image.png



__ lonestar10
__ May 1, 2016


----------



## vaffanculo403

Can't find smokingmeatforums in Tapatalk again.  Anyone else having an issue?


----------



## walshs00

vaffanculo403 said:


> Can't find smokingmeatforums in Tapatalk again.  Anyone else having an issue?


I've tried a few times since i signed up can never find it.  I see people are posting from it because it leaves the signature at the bottom.


----------

